# Solved: Question: About cleaning my PC



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Hopefully this is the correct thread

Ok now and then I get questions about " HOW DO I CLEAN MY PC "  

Here is what I say:

1- Defrag
2- Disk Clean up
3- Ad aware, SPY BOT and C-Cleaner
4- Start, run type in %temp% and delete all.
5- Hijack this ( If the KNOW how to use it )
6- IE: tools, Internet options Delete cookies and files


So here is what I am asking.... 
1 - Is there anymore TEMP files that could be deleted ?
2- Anyone have more to add ? Other tricks or programs ?

Thanks all


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

you could try cleanup http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/
it does number 6 and 4 for you... (your list)


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Aside from using the tools that you have already listed; about every 6 months I remove the cover & blow out all the dust using canned air. Excessive accumulation of dust can cause overheating which can lead to major problems.

Almost forgot try AM-Deadlink to clean your Favorites


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Welcome, *mattbrook* to this * newly *named forum.

May I respectfully suggest you seek advice in the forum relevant to your operating system as to how to "clean" your computer, and that you desist in giving advice to others until you have have learned how to do so?

Using the 'Search' option is one place to start learning about how to ask a question.

Ben.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, there are lots of people that have cleaned their systems to death by getting carried away with clean-up tools. I use CCleaner myself, but I'm careful what I actually let it delete.


----------



## BLADE4356 (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought that was a valid question , especially since there are alot of people asking questions or giving info regarding ME,98,XP etc on this thread.Mattbrook , a good point was brought up , you can clean your computer to death.I do it every month and pay the price , as small as it my be.


----------



## pyro4eva (Nov 30, 2005)

Do a kaspersky online scan....you might want to download a free trial to delete what it finds and do a trial of spysweeper...those two are the best programs i find


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I also use some software....but I go into my (in windows exploring) Windows--->"Local Settings"---->Temp Internet Files--->Content IE. There are a bunch of sub-folders there....just delete them. I'm using 98se !!


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Oh yes Kaspersky..My father uses that too.... Thanks all. keep the advice flowing  ... I just get that question ALL the time. So I'm gonna make a document and send it to them... So I hope you don't COPYRIGHT your advice


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, there are lots of people that have cleaned their systems to death by getting carried away with clean-up tools. I use CCleaner myself, but I'm careful what I actually let it delete.


You're right John. Some folks do get carried away applying clean up tools And registry cleaners... Clean Up and CCleaner I feel are the top computer cleaners on the web today.

System Security Suite: http://www.igorshpak.net/ is a great cleaning program...:up:


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> FWIW, there are lots of people that have cleaned their systems to death by getting carried away with clean-up tools. I use CCleaner myself, but I'm careful what I actually let it delete.


If *mattbrook*, as thread starter is asking questions this thread belongs elsewhere. This forum is not for asking questions as* thread starters*. If he just wishes to discuss an issue the Random Discussion forum is one such place. If he has the need to know specifically how to "clean" his computer he should start a thread in the O/S forum relevant to him.

*Tips and Tricks given *which provoke the need to question the particular thread- starter (or subsequent posters in that thread) are acceptable.

*This thread should be moved.*


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Ok if it must be moved please do so.  
I'm getting great advice here too :up:


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

There is a program, which deletes your recycle bin stuff permantly, and this program is recommended by the US military as they used it themselves. What is the name of that program?


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Ewido--trial version. Impressive if you have a problem.  >f


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

mattbrook said:


> Ok if it must be moved please do so.
> I'm getting great advice here too :up:


Agreed. 

One suggestion I'd like to mention, run whatever cleanup utilities and programs you wish first - and run defrag last.

All the deleting those programs and procedures do will leave little empty bits here and there, that won't get tidied up otherwise. Defragging as a last step will plug the 'holes' left by the cleaning procedure.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

donny898 said:


> There is a program, which deletes your recycle bin stuff permantly, and this program is recommended by the US military as they used it themselves. What is the name of that program?


Eraser is a excellent file deletion tool. Read user opinions, especially the 4th one down... 
http://www.snapfiles.com/opinions/Eraser/Eraser.html

Be sure U look at my previous post on this thread...


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Kenny94 said:


> Eraser is a excellent file deletion tool. Read user opinions, especially the 4th one down...
> http://www.snapfiles.com/opinions/Eraser/Eraser.html
> 
> Be sure U look at my previous post on this thread...


Thanks Kenny,
I've been using Eraser for awhile now and really like it. I don't know excatly why I like it so much but your link is very informative.

It's a keeper :up:


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

You're welcome Space Cowboy. I feel the same way...:up:


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Nice to see the space cowboy got in this thread  

Great advice all. I used all your advice with defrag last  . And now just send it off to my friends and family. Whenever they ask about cleaning there pc's


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Any last tips?.... Gonna close this puppy up soon..MARK SLOVED because of all the great advice given . Thanks again all


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Last day.. Anyone ?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

For a sparkling clean drive...


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is what I use and have had very good luck with.

F-Prot for windows (antivirus)
CCleaner
Regseeker
jv16 PowerTools
Norton Windoctor run from the CD
Microsoft Regclean (Old one)
Eraser
Hijack This
Spybot
Spyblaster
MRU Blaster
Diskeeper
MLN's Startup Control Panel App

Thats all I need


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Ok it's done... Space cowboy topped it off  

SLOVED !!! Great work everyone you have all helped me out a ton.


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Kenny94 said:


> Eraser is a excellent file deletion tool. Read user opinions, especially the 4th one down...
> http://www.snapfiles.com/opinions/Eraser/Eraser.html
> 
> Be sure U look at my previous post on this thread...


Does the Eraser program delete the recycle bin? If yes, how can this been done when using the program? Are the files deleted permanently?

Thanks


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes! When U right click on the recycle bin, select Eraser and it will deleted the files permanently...


----------



## donny898 (Aug 10, 2005)

Kenny94 said:


> Yes! When U right click on the recycle bin, select Eraser and it will deleted the files permanently...


Thanks


----------



## Force.apdz (Feb 20, 2006)

www.ccleaner.com


----------

